# How fast does (d)uckweed grow?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Like at what rate per day, week, and month? Looking to know as I have plans which involve livestock that eat that and looking to cut costs down. Thanks.

Crap....MODS can you correct the title? Grrr.. hit the "F" instead of the "D" given the keyboard layout. >__<;;


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL!!! nice typo!!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Haha... appropriate Freudian slip IMO. Just takes 1 tiny leaf...to ruin your display tank. If you only have a few little leaves, it'll look like they're just sitting there for the first few (2 or 3) weeks. Then when you start actually NOTICING patches of them. Wait 1 or 2 weeks after that then... BOOOM! The entire water surface of your tank will be covered in them. Of course, like other plants, light and nutrient exposure will accelerate growth. Growing them is not the difficult part. Getting COMPLETELY rid of them is.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Getting COMPLETELY rid of them is.


Speaking of which, any tips on getting rid of the last 1% of them?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

get a gold fish


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Goldfish will devour them.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, but you're not going to like it. I have a bare bottom tank. I had to take out ALL the anubias and other plants then while doing water changes siphon every single leaf I see. I then washed the anubias/ plants on rocks and wood thoroughly under running water to make sure not single duckweed got stuck on it. Did this 2 more times and was finally able to get rid of it for good.

Problem with gold fish is they're a cold water fish, you shouldn't keep them in tropical tanks. Also, they won't be able to scrap of the ones that inadvertently get stuck under the leaves of other plants or on the glass etc... and sometimes, the goldfish will even eat other plants lol.



cliff said:


> Speaking of which, any tips on getting rid of the last 1% of them?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Haha... appropriate Freudian slip IMO. Just takes 1 tiny leaf...to ruin your display tank. If you only have a few little leaves, it'll look like they're just sitting there for the first few (2 or 3) weeks. Then when you start actually NOTICING patches of them. Wait 1 or 2 weeks after that then... BOOOM! The entire water surface of your tank will be covered in them. Of course, like other plants, light and nutrient exposure will accelerate growth. Growing them is not the difficult part. Getting COMPLETELY rid of them is.


Drop a goldie or better yet ediable tilapia in or scoop it out for tilapia to fatten the fish before kill weight.

 I blame QWERTY for that typo. Same with when you're saying 'give me a sec' which turns out like 'give me a sex'.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Lol talapia will eat the duckweed alright, and any other fish that fits in its mouth too! LOL.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I got some (d)uckweed (actually it was a cling on, thought of it as a bonus), after reading all the cautions against it, kept it, and I regret it. I've had several hour plus long sessions of going all OCD and 'removing' it, but it's still there.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 18, 2011)

Some typos are good for a giggle ...that one was for sure  I think you coined a new nickname for duckweed.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Bad Bad AquaNeko 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Bad Bad AquaNeko


Zebra,

It was /not/ intentional. Believe me if I meant it to be intentional YOU WOULD KNOW. Yah QWERTY layouts do have some closely linked keys for  words. Sorry about that.

It would suck if you had text to speech and you're looking for ' 'f/d'ucktape '


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Does duckweed grow well in a natural sunlight set up? I've tried salvinia in such a set up before, and it didn't do too well.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Like at what rate per day, week, and month? Looking to know as I have plans which involve livestock that eat that and looking to cut costs down. Thanks.
> 
> Crap....MODS can you correct the title? Grrr.. hit the "F" instead of the "D" given the keyboard layout. >__<;;


hahahahahahaha great typo


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Zebra,
> 
> It was /not/ intentional. Believe me if I meant it to be intentional YOU WOULD KNOW. Yah QWERTY layouts do have some closely linked keys for  words. Sorry about that.
> 
> It would suck if you had text to speech and you're looking for ' 'f/d'ucktape '


Heh heh, no worries, I enjoy the typo too. If it was the older days, I wouldn't even bother to make the correction. But we've grown quite a bit. And because I know full well that we do have some younger people on the forum. It would really look bad if they happen to be on that thread and their parents where standing behind them. They might get blocked from visiting GTA and that's just not fair to our younger members.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Heh heh, no worries, I enjoy the typo too. If it was the older days, I wouldn't even bother to make the correction. But we've grown quite a bit. And because I know full well that we do have some younger people on the forum. It would really look bad if they happen to be on that thread and their parents where standing behind them. They might get blocked from visiting GTA and that's just not fair to our younger members.


Aye.. true enough on the little ones comment.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Duckweed grows well in natural sunlight, fake sunlight, any type of light LOL! Ok maybe not too well in actinics only light. It will even stay alive WITH NO LIGHT for a few weeks to 3 months! Is tolerant of brackish water too but will show very slow growth. It's a very simple form of plant; salvinia by comparison is far more complex IMO.

I've even seen duckweed grow on mud and soil in areas where there's high humidity! You think I'm talking bout some place in the tropics? BEEEEEERRRRRMMM - WRONG! Ok, half right. Seen that in the tropics but the first time I saw that was in a plant nursery somewhere in the vicinity of Terra Cotta (North of Brampton, Ontario). If you have it in a pond, most of it will die off in winter but a few somehow survive that you're almost guaranteed it will reappear next year.



solarz said:


> Does duckweed grow well in a natural sunlight set up? I've tried salvinia in such a set up before, and it didn't do too well.


----------

